# Imperial Blades for Fein supercut (or multimaster)



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried these blades? They are cheaper than the ones from Fein, so I was wondering if they are any good.

https://www.imperialblades.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SC300


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Looks like a good blade, but where are they made?
I waited for Al,from this forum, who offered to send me some to try for my Bosch and he never sent them , weeks later he sent an email saying he decided not to make any for that tool, but for the HFT multitool . I have that too. Waited some more. Never got any blades. Been months now so I gave up on him. All seemed odd as there were so many positive comments here. Maybe he is out of business now.
I have been looking for some other source, I might try these in the bimetal universal.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I've purchased blades from Al several times and can testify that his blades are of admirable quality. Saved me lots of money and lots of time.

I might be misreading your post... But did you; order blades and not receive them?; or not receive free blades? One makes a bigger difference than the other IMO.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

from what i read he was waiting on free samples.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I ordered 25 a few weeks ago. Good blades, great pricing (compared to Fein) and very quick shipping. I will be getting all of my blades from them now.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've purchased blades from Al several times and can testify that his blades are of admirable quality. Saved me lots of money and lots of time.
> 
> I might be misreading your post... But did you; order blades and not receive them?; or not receive free blades? One makes a bigger difference than the other IMO.


Was not going to get into details but since you asked, i will explain. 
In my book, it is a business, so if you offer something, free or not, follow through or do not offer if you can not deliver.
I asked him about blades for the Bosch and HFT version , as they were not listed and he said the adapter is not good as the Fein type do not stay tight with their adapters. He said he was going to start making Bosch and HFT designs . He offered to send me some to try out, samples to test I presume . Weeks later, nothing. Send more emails. Said he would send them. Then , later, he said something about deciding not to make the tooling for the Bosch , but was going to make the HFT version. Never received any blades ,not even for the HFT version. Maybe he never made them either. I do not know what happened. I though he was out of the business or changed his mind on the samples he offered. I never sent him another email after the several back and forth ones resulted in a nothing but waste of my time . I can afford to buy my own from someone else, he offered , I did not ask or need a handout. No hard feelings here, just prefer another seller.

I will try these guys out.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your input, I just ordered 3 to try.
I plan on doing a little test between Imperial blades and Fein and will report back on which one won.


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd be interested to see if there is a difference, I've only used the Imperial blades and they work well, but I wonder if the Fein blades would last longer.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

mickey69125 said:


> I'd be interested to see if there is a difference, I've only used the Imperial blades and they work well, but I wonder if the Fein blades would last longer.


http://www.amazon.com/Fein-6-35-02-...iews4-20&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B00063RSJC

Here you go, $15.05 for "E" blade, 4 left . I think this is the best price I have seen. Act fast if you want them.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I ordered 10 Bi Metal, and a few of the other wood cutting blades. 
I have not been impressed at all with the bi-metal. After installing 2 windows and cutting through the shim block staples the blade was shot. I emailed the company and their reply was I was not using a side-to-side motion while cutting. I had a weld break loose on a wood cutting blade yesterday. 
Buyer beware, they are OK but not much better than my results from Harbor Freight


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

I just bought the Fein Supercut and have no blades yet. From the links here I did go to Imperial and spoke with the rep on the phone. He was very helpful and was able to save me some cash on my order over what the web price would have been. I ordered a 3 pack of each of the 6 cutting blades they offer and expect delivery in the next few days.

I think as with every new tool, trying different cutting techniques will teach the best lessons on blade longevity. I am pretty sure I will destroy a few blades while I begin to learn the correct usage of this new tool.

I will have 18 blades from Imperial at a cost of around $160 and to buy the same from Fein would easily have cost well over $400. I'll be very interested to hear from those who have tried both if the blades from Fein, being more than twice as costly, are twice as good or better for durability!

Gary


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

No Gary, they are not. Technique plays a big part in getting full life out of the blades. It ain't a sawzall...don't treat it like one. When cutting nails/screws don't just bear down on one spot in the blade or you will smoke it quick.


----------



## Aflaks (Dec 28, 2010)

I've had & heard heard positive stories about the Imperial blades and they are competatively prices on Amazon. Definitely nice American made alternative to the Fein blades. Also fits Dremel, Chicago, Bosch and Craftsman but I haven't tried those out yet.


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

My Super Cut came with a couple Fein blades but when I contacted Imperial they put together a real nice assortment for me and the price was right.

After using the tool a bunch of times and with both the Fein blades and the Imperial equivalent the only difference I can see is I have 2 or 3 Imperial blades for the same price as one of the Feins.

For me to spend twice as much it has to be twice as good so I just buy the Imperial blades and have some beer money left over for after the job.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

No they aren't as good. They have a wider kerf and they aren't as sharp. I have sharpened them and will continue too but they don't last as long and I can't even put a set in the teeth without breaking them. The steel is lower quality. I wouldn't recommend them. Of all other brand blades the bosch seem to be the best.

My advice. Stick with the Fein.


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

Interesting to see this today as I was using my Super Cut all day long cutting nails to remove a subfloor. I don't have any Fein metal cutting blades but the Imperial blade I began with this morning is still cutting just fine after probably 100 nails and will take me through tomorrow.

When ever I try to compare one blade to another I always have to take into account the cost. If a Fein or Bosh blade will last three times as long but cost 3X as much it is a wash.

What I do appreciate about Imperial blades is that I have a wide assortment of various blades for just about any job and it cost me one third the price to have what I need when I need it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I too have come to the conclusion that the Fein blades are the best all around.
I use the imperial from time to time and I dont think they last as long and they only fit in 4 positions. Didnt think that would matter that much till I lost those options.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have tried a few and I like the Versa-Tool and Oshluns far far better. Whatever Imperial blades one of my yards carry just BURN poplar....


I have used both the bi-metal and Jap tooth from Versa Tool and Oshlun. I have used around a total of 25-30 blades from them.

http://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-MMA-10...E9OU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1337905163&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.com/Versa-Tool-Bi...wer-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1337905253&sr=1-21


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Bosch blades dominated the rest in the Tools of the Trade mag's shootout. I want to try the lenox bi-metal for sawzall demo, it did great recently in there too.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

smeagol said:


> Bosch blades dominated the rest in the Tools of the Trade mag's shootout. I want to try the lenox bi-metal for sawzall demo, it did great recently in there too.


I heard that bosch has reviewed well. They sharpen just as nice but they are also just as expensive as the fein.


----------

